# Football Boys The Hot Arcade Game In Making- Ace333



## thetony88 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good evening, here come the good news share to the world. Ace333 finally release a brand new arcade game, which is known as Football Boys. If you are football fans, i bet you going to fall in love with this game. This game is almost similar with Monkey Thunderbolt, but after you try this Football Boys, you going to fall in love with the graphic and the background music of the game, it make you can enjoy the atmosphere in this game. Haven't download this online slot game app? You may click on Ace333 to download it. There is 3 option to download, which design for Android, iOS and for desktop computer.

How to play the game? This is real simple game and easily addicted on it. There is total 4 football club to let player select. Manchester United, Real Madrid, Barcelona and Arsenal. You can hit the prizes in each of the box that the game display, you have chances to hit in any box, that's all depend on your luck. For example, after you place the team you want to bet, then you press on start button. Once the game run, it will randomly stop at the end point. If the cursor stop at the team you bet, which means that you can win the money. But if it stop in another team, it means that you lose the game and need to start a new game. Basically, the minimum odds you place, the higher chances you can win. In this game total have 12 odds to bet with, it's all up to you to bet how many odds, as long as which team you want to bet.

Football Boys is addicted because minimum payout is 4 times of your bet, maximum you can  up to 50 times of your bet. Example, minimum bet is RM0.50, if you win this game, then you can get total RM2.00. This game is 100% to bet with luck, you couldn't predict which team going to win the odds, so you need to play more and read the game, then use your instinct to place your bet.

You may ask me how to hit the jackpot, this you don't need to be worry about it. Because the game jackpot will randomly hit, it also depend on your luck too. No matter how big or small you bet, you definitely can get the full amount of jackpot. There is still other bonuses you can hit. Which is double  bonus and triple bonus. Double bonus means when you bet up to 3 team, you hit 2 team, so the payout will be multiple by 2. If u hit all 3 team means the payout will multiple by 3.

Excited about this arcade game? Now everyone got chances to win big money, like people says, if you never bet, you never know how lucky you are. Let's try this out! Download Ace333 online slot app to your smartphone or computer now. New sign up member can enjoy high welcome bonus to boost the capital! Good luck guys, have a nice day!


----------



## so2jang (Jul 24, 2017)

ACE333 are morden interface to play slots game, i think . Nice game


----------

